# Fix most requested 'features/flaws'



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

Tivo has to more on some of its issues. Most notable the repeat recording of programs, just add some code, record at this time only. But Tivo seems to not be doing anything lately either issues statements on it. This is the worse flaw tivo has, and is enough to tell people not to consider it. Seriously Tivo, eventually in the next year or 2. Comcast might support Tru2way, and you might have a competitor...


----------

